# Looking for Roleplay and maybe some Storyboarding [via Discord]



## PercyD (Dec 4, 2018)

Heyo~.
My roleplays have grinded to a halt and I'm looking for some new stories to try! I'm also looking for someone whos interested in doing some storyboarding with me.
Storyboards are little sketch comics to plan out scenes in animation. I like to do them for roleplay because it's a lot of fun and a low stakes way to get my art practice in at the same time!

If any artists would be interested in that, I'd love to~~.

Some rules:

I don't roleplay my sona. Self inserts actually make me a little uncomfortable as I like to focus on the story. If you rp your sona, thats fine- just there is a difference between roleplay and admin interactions.

In the same vein: I only roleplay in 3rd person.
I only do paragraph rp. A paragraph is at least 3 sentences. I just find that when people give me a lot of one lines frequently, the story usually dies. Roleplay is a two person effort!
No godmoding. Don't roleplay my character. You have free reign over the setting they are in, however. Keep it interesting.
I do NSFW, but I'm particular. All rules above apply as well, but there are some topics I don't roleplay. Ask me for more information.
If you would like my discord, PM me here to ask me. c:

Genres I'm interested in:

Eldritch horror- 'unspeakable' and science fictiony extreme dark fantasy. It's fun. Think of FranBo, Sally Face, Danny Darko

Occult an Dark Fantasy- Think of Constantine (bad but its my kind of bad, okay?), Darkworld
Post Apocolyptic Dystopias
High Fantasy and Folklore
Science Fiction and [X]Punk-

Historical Fiction combined with any of the items above!


----------



## PercyD (Dec 5, 2018)

=u=/ Bump!


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Dec 6, 2018)

Hey im interested. Ive been trying forever to find a more literary rp. You still open?


----------



## PercyD (Dec 6, 2018)

I am~! Send me a PM. =u=/


----------



## PercyD (Dec 28, 2018)

Bump!


----------



## PercyD (Jan 10, 2019)

All my roleplays are on pause, and tomorrow is my day off v3v//


----------



## FiveLizardsInATrenchCoat (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey yo, this still open? I love me a good roleplay


----------



## PercyD (Jan 10, 2019)

FiveLizardsInATrenchCoat said:


> Hey yo, this still open? I love me a good roleplay


Hello lizard in charge of the head. Yes. This is still opened. You can PM me~


----------



## PercyD (Jan 14, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## PercyD (Jan 17, 2019)

=u=/// Tomorrow is my day off, and I want to play~.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 21, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## DestinyDrake (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi, I'm new and would be interested in rp-ing and storyboarding with someone new


----------



## PercyD (Feb 17, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Feb 18, 2019)

Hmm I'll give this a shot


----------



## PercyD (Feb 18, 2019)

Ezkiel The Watchman said:


> Hmm I'll give this a shot


=u=/ Send me a message~~


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 18, 2019)

Hey this sounds really interesting!


----------

